# Alabama Alps



## Brad King

Doing some searching for coordinates to Yellow Gravel I ran across info on the Alabama Alps. Anyone familiar with this area and know how far of a run it is from P-Cola pass. Thanks guys, just trying to find some locations for Billfishing this summer.


----------



## TCAT

Alabama Alps are part of the geographic feature known as the "Pinnacles". They start some 44 nm southwest of Orange Beach and extend further west/southwest another 15-20nm. Great bottom fishing especially during the winter months. 

KJ


----------



## Brad King

Awesome....Thanks.


----------



## hmsmithjr

I got a number off rod n gun and put it in my GPS the other day and it was about 10 miles west of the 64NM buoy south of DI. Cannot confirm b/c I have never fished it.

Maclin


----------



## Cutter

Here is a shot of Alabama Alps. It's about a 15 meter delta from theapex to the sea floor. 










Coords are 29° 15.14´ N, 88° 20.32´ W


----------



## Daydreamin

Are those coordinates to the dot pictured in the center of the image?


----------



## bluffman2

whats the min/max depths of that area?


----------



## Cutter

Yes that is correct, the coords I listed are for the square waypoint marker on the map. 

I loaded up a demo map of the Alps if you'd like toplay around. Depths are displayed on the contour lines at 5 meter intervals. Coords are reportedfor each location that you click. 

double click to zoom. Click + drag to pan the map.

http://www.ripcharts.com/Map.aspx?id=20979


----------

